# MGF Mechano Growth Factor



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

What are peoples experiences with and do you think it's a worthwhile addition? What doses are people running?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Good but best results come from a stack with GH and insulin

Theres a difference between MGF and Peg MGF in terms of breakdown time and area of action so for a first time Id say Peg MGF better. If you want a localised growth then MGF better option.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers Tom what dose were you running and how often?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

U actully got results off mgf/peg mgf tom ?

Real results ? i read some much that mgf was all hype.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Best way I found was peg MGF 500mcg with 15iu Levemir first thing on training days. It takes about 6 hours for the MGF to release (thats from what Ive read and experienced)

I would also use GH before bed to maximise recovery.

I read that MGF has best results combined with a longer slin.

Certainly I can see the difference when using Peg MGF but mega difference no just a better quality of muscle/recovery.

There are obviously fakes circulating which may explain why some people dont get on with it or maybe just doesnt affect them as well.

Out of the choice of GH, IGF, SLin or MGF then MGF would be the last thing I added.


----------

